# Butcher shop that illegally sold deer meat closes



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Follow up on this story from the Columbus Dispatch today...
THE COLUMBUS DISPATCH

Rienschield Finer Meats, a well-known Fairfield County butcher shop, has closed.

The owners, Kenneth L. and Kathleen Jo Rienschield, are scheduled to take a negotiated plea deal and be sentenced Jan. 10 in Common Pleas Court. They were indicted on felony charges in October, accused of illegally selling deer meat from their shop in Bremen.

The business was a village fixture for about three decades, and its closure was abrupt. The Rienschields could not be reached for comment yesterday.

"It was news to me," said Lancaster lawyer Andrew H. Stevenson, who is representing the couple on the criminal charges.

"They have been experiencing financial problems because they were not permitted to process deer meat this season as a condition of bond."

That resulted in a "probably significant" loss of income for the business, Stevenson said.

"The whole thing is sad. A lot of people are going to lose their jobs," he added, estimating that the store had more than 20 full-time and seasonal workers.

Mr. Rienschield, 54, and Mrs. Rienschield, 47, are each charged with three counts of prohibited sale of wildlife.

Mr. Rienschield also is charged with one count of theft, accused of stealing deer meat that was supposed to be donated to food pantries through the Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry program.

Ohio law forbids the buying and selling of wild animals or their parts.

Hunters may bring in deer they killed to be processed for their own use or for donation to a food pantry, but they may not buy or sell the meat.

The Rienschields are accused of illegally selling thousands of pounds of deer meat from July 2007 to April 2010.

The charges originated from an investigation by the Ohio Department of Natural Resources.

Save me the "they are good people" responses...they knowingly broke the law. Sorry for the people that will lose their jobs but these people were running a crooked business. Is this the type of person you wanted to represent you as a Fairfield county commissioner??


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

It's a shame, all that talent down the drain. I spent hours talking with Ken and visiting his processing plant. It is a true talent and art to master. He was very good at what he did.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Well that just sucks. Good people and a very fine product. I hope they get back on thier feet.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

bobk said:


> *Good people *and a very fine product. I hope they get back on thier feet.


Maybe I missed something. But the post said they were stealing donated deer meat for the hungry and selling deer meat. Not sure how that makes them good people. Like I said though, maybe I missed something in the post? Enlighten me.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

What a mess!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Good example of "break the law, suffer the consequences". Even "good" people break the law. Still makes them a lawbreaker, maybe just a kind-hearted or philanthropic lawbreaker.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Maybe I missed something. But the post said they were stealing donated deer meat for the hungry and selling deer meat. Not sure how that makes them good people. Like I said though, maybe I missed something in the post? Enlighten me.


I'm reading it the same as you Toxic.sounds like they had everyone fooled.Stealing from the hungry makes you lower than pond scum.I feel bad for the people who will lose their jobs if they were not in the know.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

there's more to it.
the story going around is that they sold meat that had been processed but not paid for by the people who had dropped it off.
over the years i've taken alot of meat to them and have always been treated very fairly.
if the other things are true then they should face the music.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I hope they spend time in jail.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree. There maybe more to the story but it sounds like there was a lengthy investigation. Facts are facts. Sometimes people are not as genuine as they may appear


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Maybe I missed something. But the post said they were stealing donated deer meat for the hungry and selling deer meat. Not sure how that makes them good people. Like I said though, maybe I missed something in the post? Enlighten me.


Agree!

Nik,


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Toxic said:


> Maybe I missed something. But the post said they were stealing donated deer meat for the hungry and selling deer meat. Not sure how that makes them good people. Like I said though, maybe I missed something in the post? Enlighten me.


I can not enlighten you on people you do not know. There are a large number of good people that are now out of work.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

That's the sad part of all of this.In this time of economic downturn,many of innocent workers that had no knowledge what so ever of what their employer was doing illegally, now must face hard times over their greed.That's an additional crime in itself.The guilty needs some jail time.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

The employees that didnt know what was going on should file suit against the owners for jeopardizing their livelihood. If the owners wouldn't have broken the law the innocent workers would still be employed. Over simplified but a righteous sentiment none the less. If the situation was reversed and an employees actions cost the owner the business, there would be repercussions.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i live close to the shop and have had product made from them and they were always nice, but no excuse for ignorance of the law. he was not the fairfield county commmissioner that was a totally differant case but all the same you break the law you must pay. i talked to ken and he was always nice as was his wife but that really bums me out when i heard he stold deer that was for feeding the hungry. i dont feel sorry for anybody that does those things.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

He tried unsuccessfully to run for commissioner. If I worked there I would be talking to an attorney. Either way its sad for the employees. Did an employee "blow the whistle" on them? If so good for him or her. What they did was wrong


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Past Employee.....


----------



## Fishcally Irresponsible (Mar 11, 2006)

Well what a shame, I don't see a winner here.
20 people now unemployed, another failed business, another empty store front that was producing a tax base for a community, for what?
Because a disgruntled employee claims Deer to feed the needy were not properly dispersed?
I have been to this location and have sampled the product they produced and can honestly say in my opinion it was a class act from the time you entered the door.
Every year people order all type of products from this location and when it is time to come and PAY for it they are no where to be found.
I think it is unfair to expect the man to eat this loss with 20 employees waiting for a check on payday.
Ken was always upfront about this issue and to try and recoup his loss would sell unclaimed products in the spring, I can't blame the guy but I am sure many will.
Funny thing how quick the ODNR can process legal issues with the sportsman and business involved with game, but when it comes to their own people justice seems to crawl.
We have ODNR employess drawing a wage from the tax payer and at the same time feel the need to circumvent the rules. 
Or cheat as I would call it.
What happened to them, oh they got the summer off payed and since they could not go deer season without enforcement they were allowed to come back to work and I am sure by now the broom is put away and the rug is back in place, no harm no foul.
It would be different if all rules and laws pertained to all, right now it looks more to me that he who rules, rules.
Kinda like when Grandma use to say " It is like letting the Fox watch the Chickens"
That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

The owners got 2 years probation. Lost the business too.The county lost $44,000.00 in money they loaned the owners for a new plant.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Restructure company with new owners.....Open back up


----------



## cptn_janks (May 30, 2010)

Fishcally Irresponsible said:


> Well what a shame, I don't see a winner here.


how about the hungry people that were getting their food sold out from under them?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

cptn_janks said:


> how about the hungry people that were getting their food sold out from under them?


That comment makes no sense.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

bobk said:


> That comment makes no sense.


I think he was referring to the poor that went to the food pantry for food and it wasn't there because the business sold it instead of donating it as intended.


----------

